# تنظيم مكان العمل-دليلك الى اللانتاجية الشخصية



## يحي الحربي (2 يونيو 2007)

تنظيم مكان العمل-دليلك الى اللانتاجية الشخصية
دورة على بوربوينت ....واصل الدورة كتاب " تنظيم مكان العمل ".. تاليف :اوديت بولار.... وترجمة : باهر عبد لهادي 
صادر عن دار المعرفة للتنمية البشرية - الرياض

نامل الفائدة والدعاء


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (3 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. ممتاز العرض والكل في حاجه الى البدأ في مسألة التنظيم فعلا


----------



## m_a_abbas (4 يونيو 2007)

جهد ممتاز
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engr.alaa (4 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و تشكر على الجهد الطيب


----------



## nofal (11 يونيو 2007)

jazaka allah khyra


----------



## agaa (11 يونيو 2007)

جاري التحميل والقراءة لاحقا 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ يحيى


----------



## elgawy10 (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مووداا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ياباشمهندس


----------



## maseer (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزيت خيرا على الكتاب


----------



## فارس الزيادي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## قوة الابداع (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الزعيم2000 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع مفيد بالفعل 
ألف شكر


----------



## بندروزا (9 نوفمبر 2007)

يسلمو 


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmedalaa (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشة عطررررر (3 يناير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abo_renad2 (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نوفلة (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maxtom (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aaar (8 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً>> شكرا جزيلا


----------

